# cheap dryer rack



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

I posted this in homesteading and was asked if I posted in in the frugal forum. Can't find any such forum so thought I would add it here, condensed version.

For a cheap dryer rack, if you have some heavy duty plastic or wire milk crates and old curtain rods, just stack the crates for the ends of the dryer and run the curtain rods through them. Instant rack. Easily moved. Make to suit your particular floor space.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats a good idea


----------

